# technical help please



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I am no longer getting TAM alerts in my inbox, even though its still checked in the options. How do I contact a Mod to get this fixed? I don’t see a thingee to click on.

Thanks.


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

We will look into it. It seems to be problem for several members.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I changed a setting in the backend. Let me know if you start getting them again.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Also, please check any spam filters you might have to see if they were going there. Let me know.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, Chris. That is exactly where they are going! How can I correct it?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

What are you using to check your email?


----------

